# Probleme de démarrage G5 suite ajout de ram



## PHILIPPE83 (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour
je viens de mettre 2*512 mb de memoire en plus sur mon G5 et il ne demare plus 
j ai enlever cette memoire et l'ordi ne demare plus que faire SOS merci


----------



## Fìx (11 Novembre 2010)

PHILIPPE83 a dit:


> Bonjour
> je viens de mettre 2*512 mb de memoire en plus sur mon G5 et il ne demare plus
> j ai enlever cette memoire et l'ordi ne demare plus que faire SOS merci



T'as bien rebranché l'ordi?


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Novembre 2010)

Quel modèle de G5 ? Mono, Bi-pro, etc...  je te renvoie sur ce fil: http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/suite-changement-ram-sur-g5-pb-au-demarrage-498152.html zap la PRAM, vérifie que tu as bien mit les barrettes, etc...


----------



## PHILIPPE83 (11 Novembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> T'as bien rebranché l'ordi?


 oui j ai tout rebranché

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h10 ----------




PHILIPPE83 a dit:


> oui j ai tout rebranché


 comment faire  le _zappage de PRAM  merci _
_j e veut tout faire car j ai besoin de l ordi pour travailler_


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Novembre 2010)

allez zou http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_CH


----------



## PHILIPPE83 (11 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> allez zou http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_CH


 je te remercie  quelle touche exactement 


 Commande, Option, P et R.

peut tu me renseigner merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Novembre 2010)

te renseigner....  ???? le lien n'est pas assez explicite  tu redemarre ton mac en maintenant les touches option ( alt ) command ( cmd/pomme) + P + R lors du redemarrage ( pendant tout le redemarrage ) et tu attends d'avoir au moins trois fois le "gong de demarrage


----------



## PHILIPPE83 (11 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> te renseigner.... ???? le lien n'est pas assez explicite  tu redemarre ton mac en maintenant les touches option ( alt ) command ( cmd/pomme) + P + R lors du redemarrage ( pendant tout le redemarrage ) et tu attends d'avoir au moins trois fois le "gong de demarrage


 

j'ai beau essayer et je n ai meme pas le gong de demarrage


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Novembre 2010)

j'en reviens à ma question 1: quel modèle de g5 as-tu quelle barrettes as-tu installé .  les as-tu ben mises?


----------



## PHILIPPE83 (12 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> j'en reviens à ma question 1: quel modèle de g5 as-tu quelle barrettes as-tu installé . les as-tu ben mises?


 

bonjour
power mac G5 2.5GHZ 
il y avait avant 2 barrettes Kingston kta g5400 1g  2.6 de 1G
j ai installé 2 barrettes en plus de 1 de pny technologie 400 mhz dimm ddr 512

                                                       1 de Samsung kr 0510 pc 3200 512 mb ddr 
oui elles sont bien mises tu ne peux pas les mètres a l envers avec l'encoche 
et maintenant plus rien ne fonctionne même avec seulement les 2 premières barrettes
j ai sur la façade le témoigne qui clignote 3 X  mais je n'arrive pas a trouver la panne je te remercie a l avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Novembre 2010)

quand je parlais de bien les monter je voulais dire l'ordre de montage car il y en a un . if faut partir du centre vers les bords et cela pour chaque processeur et ensuite faut zapper la PRAM  

Donc   en clair l'ordre des Baies c'est 

4
3
2
1
---
1
2
3
4


----------

